# choke for 870 super mag



## goose111 (Jul 30, 2008)

I just bought a 870 super mag and it came with a mod choke was looking to see what I should buy for choke , if I need one at all (besides the mod) I will be hunting geese in the field and hopfully snows here in ny its hit or miss with them though, and if you can shoot anything other then 3 1/2 shells was thinking of buying a rifled barrel for it thanks BR


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

They are the same chokes as the 870 express or 11-87 etc.. My suggestion is to pattern your current choke and see what kind of results you get.

For quality chokes that you can buy at most sports stores and even Wally World, Carlson are a solid affordable option as well as Briley in the flush fit for $20-25.00 IC would be my suggestion or Light Modified.

I do feel that extended tubes toss better patterns those run about $40.00 and up depending on style etc..

With this gun you can shoot any 12 ga shell.


----------



## goose111 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Ron, I found a web site selling extended choke tubes last night for 25 it was mgw (midwest gun works) the choke is suppose to be made by briley, I will try them thanks BR


----------

